# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [RID] Pic-nic dans le parc du chteau de Versailles

## BiM

Bonjour,

Je vous propose un pic-nic dans le parc du chteau de Versailles ce week-end !

On y va Samedi midi et on se fait une mga bouffe sur les pelouses. L'entre au parc est gratuite.

En train/bus :
RER Ligne C : Versailles Rive Gauche (c'est en face du chteau)
RER Ligne C : Versailles Rive Droite puis  pied c'est 10-15 minutes et presque tout droit ou les bus Phoebus (je me rappelle plus le nom des lignes mais je peux les retrouver)
Transilien Rseau Saint-Lazare (il y a un arrt  la Dfense entre autre) : Il faut prendre un bus Phoebus, il y a plusieurs lignes qui y vont (5-10 minutes selon embouteillages et feux rouges), 20 minutes  pied, c'est toujours tout droit.

En voiture : A13 sortie Marly le Roi, au feu  gauche et toujours tout droit jusqu' ce que ca tourne. Dans ce tournant il y a une des entres du parc du chteau, prs de la ferme de Marie-Antoinette, on peut s'y garer, je crois que c'est quelques euros.

J'y vais en voiture, je propose d'en rcuprer  Rive Droite.

Voil, pour les interesss...  ::): 

PS : Le lieu ne sera pas modifi. Si on est moins de 4, la RID sera annule.

----------


## gege2061

/* Faux dpart, on recommence */

Srement l, faut que je demande  Bibi s'il est ok donc  confirmer  :;): 

[edit]Rectification, je viens si LineLe  du temps (j'me comprends)[/edit]

----------


## LineLe

Bon ben donc, si je trouve le lieu, je viens ! (en voiture, copilote apprci)

comme je suis plutt sucr
Je vais essayer de faire un gteau au chocolat demain soir et *si j'ai le temps* quelques choux 
Sinon j'ai aussi de la pastque  ::aie:: 

Aprs selon le nombre de personnes je peux aussi acheter des boissons sans alcool (que je pourrais mettre au frais dans une glacire)

Pour le reste, suis pas doue en cuisine  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

/* Dans la joie et la bonne humeur */
Euh... Si a finit pas trop tard je pourrais venir  ::):  
Mais je cuisine comme un pied, a vous tente des sandwichs  ::lol::  ?

----------


## BiM

> /* Dans la joie et la bonne humeur */
> Euh... Si a finit pas trop tard je pourrais venir  
> Mais je cuisine comme un pied, a vous tente des sandwichs  ?


Si tu ne sais pas cuisiner, tu prendras des boissons, couverts et autres choses pratiques  :;): 

Pour ce qui est de la cuisine, on peut se faire :
AproSaladeCakeFromageFruitsGteauBoisson

----------


## Shugo78

Moi, je peux :


```

```

Fates pas attention, c'est de vieilles habitudes  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Faut tre l  midi pile ?
En bagnole dans versailles, c'est facile a trouver?

----------


## BiM

> Faut tre l  midi pile ?
> En bagnole dans versailles, c'est facile a trouver?


Versailles c'est pas grand et si tu trouves pas tu demandes le chateau, mais je vais te faire un plan.

Pour l'heure on va voir  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

C'est au centre, ya des grandes portes bleues avec des abrutis  ct ?
Tu y es  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Versailles c'est pas grand et si tu trouves pas tu demandes le chateau, mais je vais te faire un plan.


non mais je me mfie, apparemment j'aurais un copilote, mais comme il sait mme pas lui mme o il habite  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

C'est marrant, la RID, c'est jamais  ct de chez moi  ::cry::  
parce que Villiers -> Versailles ...

----------


## gege2061

> non mais je me mfie, apparemment j'aurais un copilote, mais comme il sait mme pas lui mme o il habite

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est marrant, la RID, c'est jamais  ct de chez moi  
> parce que Villiers -> Versailles ...




sans vouloir dire des mchancets... je crois qu'elles le font exprs  ::P: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> 


J'en connais qui en sont encore traumatiss...

----------


## gorgonite

> J'en connais qui en sont encore traumatiss...




le manchot ?

----------


## BiM

> C'est marrant, la RID, c'est jamais  ct de chez moi  
> parce que Villiers -> Versailles ...


Mon pauvre, c'est bien 15 minutes de train, et encore...

----------


## Shugo78

Roohh, tu es pas marrante, tu aurais pu les laisser s'appitoyer sur mon sort encore un peu  ::aie:: .
Non srieusement, comme si j'allais prendre le train  ::mouarf:: . Je tiens  mon argent moi  ::roll::  
Je viendrais en scooter, ou alors quelqu'un m'amneras  ::ange::  ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je viendrais en scooter


a mon avis, si tu compares le prix du billet  la quantit d'essence consomme, ca revient moins cher de prendre le train que d'y aller en scooter.

----------


## Shugo78

Mais de quoi je me mle  ::langue::  
C'est pas moi qui payes l'essence, alors que le billet de train si  ::cry::

----------


## BiM

> Roohh, tu es pas marrante, tu aurais pu les laisser s'appitoyer sur mon sort encore un peu .
> Non srieusement, comme si j'allais prendre le train . Je tiens  mon argent moi  
> Je viendrais en scooter, ou alors quelqu'un m'amneras  ?


Heu... J'ai souvenir que c'est 3 Villiers/Versailles et surtout c'est le train qui craint le moins de tout l'IDF.

----------


## Shugo78

J'ai pas 3   ::aie::  
Non je dconne  ::mouarf::  
Laissez tomb, j'ai pris ma dcision, et je suis trs ttu(breton oblige  :;): )  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> Mais de quoi je me mle  
> C'est pas moi qui payes l'essence, alors que le billet de train si


Salet de gosse !

----------


## Shugo78

Eyh ! Je suis plus vieu que toi  :8O:  !
Ca y est, je l'ai dit  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Eyh ! Je suis plus vieu que toi  !
> Ca y est, je l'ai dit


ca tu l'as deja dit sur un autre topic !

----------


## Shugo78

Merde, o a  ::aie::  ?

----------


## LineLe

> Merde, o a  ?


hmmmmmmmm
un topic sur l'age je dirais ?

----------


## Shugo78

Tu as lu a toi  :8O:  
Je croyais que plus personnes ne llisait ce topic  ::?:  
C'est pas grave, je me cahce pas, c'est pour rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu as lu a toi  
> Je croyais que plus personnes ne llisait ce topic  
> C'est pas grave, je me cahce pas, c'est pour rire


ben en y rpondant tu as fait remonter le topic... et quand t'arrives pas  dormir tu t'intresses vraiment  tout  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

> ben en y rpondant tu as fait remonter le topic... et quand t'arrives pas  dormir tu t'intresses vraiment  tout


Ah, je suis dcouvert  :8O:  
Je devais pas tre dans mon tat normale  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Donc au final en fait on sera combien ?

----------


## Shugo78

+0.5 avec moi, si a se finit pas trop tard

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> C'est marrant, la RID, c'est jamais  ct de chez moi  
> parce que Villiers -> Versailles ...


De quoi tu te plains!!!!  ::lol::

----------


## Shugo78

[BIM RECRUTE ON]
Oh, tu sais le Qubec, c'est pas bien loin, 8 heures en avion jusqu' roissy, puis 30 minutes en taxi jusqu' versailles
[/BIM RECRUTE OFF]
 ::aie::  
Pas taper !

----------


## Poussy-Puce

> [BIM RECRUTE ON]
> Oh, tu sais le Qubec, c'est pas bien loin, 8 heures en avion jusqu' roissy, puis 30 minutes en taxi jusqu' versailles
> [/BIM RECRUTE OFF]


bah, dans le fond tu as bien raison... D'accord j'y vais... Mais bon tant donn que je suis pas riche riche ces temps-ci... qui paye le ticket?



> Pas taper !


 ::oops::  comprends pas!?!? Est-ce que c'est une expression?

----------


## Shugo78

Plus ou moins  ::aie::  
Ca s'adresse  BiM  ::mouarf::  
C'est un rlfxe d'auto dfense de geek  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Shugo78

[MODE BIM RECRUTE ON]
Boh, d'aprs mes souvenirs, le ticket c'est 3 , et c'est la ligne qui craint la moins !
[/MODE BIM RECRUTE OFF]
 ::aie::

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Versailles c'est trop loin zetes des malades...



PS : Villiers sur marne?




> C'est marrant, la RID, c'est jamais  ct de chez moi  
> parce que Villiers -> Versailles ...

----------


## BiM

> Versailles c'est trop loin zetes des malades...
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Villiers sur marne?


Villiers St Frdric je pense plutt.

Ben, coute, ne viens pas...

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

J'en avais pas l'intention




> Villiers St Frdric je pense plutt.
> 
> Ben, coute, ne viens pas...

----------


## lakitrid

C'est tentant tous cela !

Mais vous avez l'habitude de toujours organiser cela en ... 2 jours ?
Une peu court comme dlais  :;):

----------


## BiM

> C'est tentant tous cela !
> 
> Mais vous avez l'habitude de toujours organiser cela en ... 2 jours ?
> Une peu court comme dlais


Plus ca va, plus les RID sont faciles  organiser  :;):

----------


## gege2061

> Plus ca va, plus les RID sont faciles  organiser


C'est grce  notre super organisatrice  ::mouarf:: 

Bon je confirme ma venue, dsol  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

j'aurais juste besoin d'un peu plus de dtails gographique notemment la gare la plus proche du parc sur la ligne saint lazare en passant par la defense (venant de cergy je me vois pas aller chercher le RER C  :;):  )

Et pour la bouffe/boissons si y'a des choses  prendre (je n'aurais pas le temps de cuisiner  ::x:  )

Question pratique le parc est accessible aux vlos ? (ca peut tre une de mes options de fin de parcours aprs le train )

----------


## LineLe

> j'aurais juste besoin d'un peu plus de dtails gographique notemment la gare la plus proche du parc sur la ligne saint lazare en passant par la defense (venant de cergy je me vois pas aller chercher le RER C  )
> 
> Et pour la bouffe/boissons si y'a des choses  prendre (je n'aurais pas le temps de cuisiner  )
> 
> Question pratique le parc est accessible aux vlos ? (ca peut tre une de mes options de fin de parcours aprs le train )


Tu viens de cergy ?
je peux te rcuprer au passage  une gare si tu veux
c'est la misre pour toi d'aller  Enghien les Bains ?

----------


## lakitrid

Enghien les bains c'est un peu loin en transport en fait (limite plus long que versaillles oO)

Edit : bon j'exagre un peu me faudrait +- 40 minute pour y arriver (1h20 +- pour versailles)

----------


## BiM

lakitrid, de Cergy, tu prend le RER A jusqu' La Dfense. L tu prends le transilien en direction de Versailles RD, je te rcupererai  la gare  :;):  (C'est le terminus)

Le train passe tous les 1/4h (peut tre toutes les 30 minutes en cette saison).

----------


## LineLe

Sinon je dois rcuprer gege du cot de la dfense aussi je sais plus ou exactement

Edit : A nanterre prfecture apparemment

----------


## lakitrid

Nanterre prefecture est sur mon chemin et rapide d'accs.
Donc pourquoi pas. Sache juste que je peux y etre a chaque 10 / 40 de chaque heure si le RER est  l'heure.

----------


## LineLe

> Nanterre prefecture est sur mon chemin et rapide d'accs.
> Donc pourquoi pas. Sache juste que je peux y etre a chaque 10 / 40 de chaque heure si le RER est  l'heure.


sache que j'y suis jamais alle alors je sais pas du tout quand je peux arriver  ::aie:: 

si je peux me poser quelque part et attendre y a pas de souci
tu connais le coin ?

----------


## gege2061

> si je peux me poser quelque part et attendre y a pas de souci
> tu connais le coin ?


Dj le temps que l'on se trouve  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Je connais les sous sols  :;): 

Bon serieusement le stationnement c'est un peu la galre dans le coin la bas.

En soit l o il y a la station de RER tu as deux routes parallle qui donnent sur la grand arche de la defense. et tu dois surement pouvoir trouver un coin ou te stationner temporairement dans le coin.

Sinon je peux toujours aller  vlo par chez toi  :;):

----------


## LineLe

bah va de toute faon falloir que je me pose ne serait ce que pour rcuperer celui-qui-ne-sait-pas-o-il-habite  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

La mto  l'air bonne, vous avez de la chance.  ::wink::

----------


## LineLe

> La mto  l'air bonne, vous avez de la chance.


euh ou....
quelqu'un a de la crme solaire ?  ::oops::  

mais sinon C'EST COOL  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Donc le point crucial est la mise en place d'un point de rendez vous dans nanterre prfecture ?

Edit : j'essayerais de penser a la creme solaire (fort indice pour moi) sinon je vais craer  ::x:

----------


## LineLe

> Donc le point crucial est la mise en place d'un point de rendez vous dans nanterre prfecture ?


Ben c'est pas compliqu : si tu vois une belle bagnole qui claque et qui dchire sa mre... c'est pas moi, c'est sr
par contre, la voiture la plus pourrie que tu verras, ben c'est moi  ::aie::  

si t'es la avant moi tu me dis ou t'es, je te prends au passage
si je suis la avant je te dis ou je suis
pas compliqu ^^

----------


## LineLe

> Edit : j'essayerais de penser a la creme solaire (fort indice pour moi) sinon je vais craer


Pareil...
j'ai la peau d'une blonde  ::(: 

sauf que j'ai pas de crme  ::oops::

----------


## lakitrid

yeah je te communiquerais ma position par tlpathie !  :;): 

sinon je t'envoi un PM avec le numro de mon cerveau  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Je ramenerai de la creme (indice 30 il me semble).

----------


## lakitrid

Je propose de se retrouver a peu prs l :

----------


## BiM

Rsum :
Participants :
gege2061LineLelakitridBiMShugo78 (pas sr)Lieu : Parc du chteau de Versailles, ct ferme de Marie-AntoinetteDate : Samedi 4 Aot 2007Heure : 12h30-13h jusqu'au bout de la nuit  ::aie:: Choses  apporter :
ApritifSaladeCake ou autre driv consistantGteau (LineLe)BoissonsCouverts et verresCouverture pour poser notre bouffeCrme solaire (BiM)Jeux divers (cartes, ballon, etc.)Organisation :
Line rcupre gege et lakitrid  Nanterre prfecture.
On va se donner un point de RDV prcis et facile  trouver pour aller se garer ensuite du bon ct  :;):  (et si possible, gratuitement  :;): )

Shugo > Il faut que tu te dcides pour qu'on puisse faire la rpartition

----------


## lakitrid

beau rsum.

Si il y a des frais de parking on pourra toujours partager, mais le gratuit mme s'il faut marcher c'est mieux  :;): 

J'ai des verres / assiettes et serviettes dispo chez moi.
Je peux voir a acheter des couverts en plastoc.
Mais vu qu'on sera vehicul on peut toujours prendre qqs minutes pour faire les emplette a la derniere minute et decider ensemble de ce que l'on prend ??


Cot jeu je n'ai rien chez moi  ::x: 
(et puis les trucs de geek style PSP et DS moyen en plein air  ::aie::  )

----------


## LineLe

> beau rsum.
> 
> Si il y a des frais de parking on pourra toujours partager, mais le gratuit mme s'il faut marcher c'est mieux 
> 
> J'ai des verres / assiettes et serviettes dispo chez moi.
> Je peux voir a acheter des couverts en plastoc.
> Mais vu qu'on sera vehicul on peut toujours prendre qqs minutes pour faire les emplette a la derniere minute et decider ensemble de ce que l'on prend ??
> 
> 
> ...


ou cool !!!! moi aussi j'ai une DS !  ::aie:: 

sinon je dois avoir un jungle speed qui traine (ok c'est pas super intellectuel mais bon) mais pas le moindre jeu de tarot :/
j'ai une couverture dans le coffre de ma voiture...... mais euh je conseille vivement qu'on ne prenne pas celle la, je m'en sers quand je dmnage des trucs...
Et serieusement, je ramenerais un saladier de pasteque

----------


## gege2061

> mais pas le moindre jeu de tarot :/


Tu me dois  ::(:  Heureusement Bibi a ce qu'il faut  ::lun::

----------


## BiM

> beau rsum.


Merci




> Si il y a des frais de parking on pourra toujours partager, mais le gratuit mme s'il faut marcher c'est mieux


Je connais le coin, ca devrait tre plutt facile (et  l'ombre en thorie)  :;):  Le parking payant c'est le pige  touristes  ::aie:: 




> J'ai des verres / assiettes et serviettes dispo chez moi.
> Je peux voir a acheter des couverts en plastoc.
> Mais vu qu'on sera vehicul on peut toujours prendre qqs minutes pour faire les emplette a la derniere minute et decider ensemble de ce que l'on prend ??


On sera juste en face d'un Leader Price en effet, par contre je ne sais pas s'il est ouvert entre midi.




> Cot jeu je n'ai rien chez moi 
> (et puis les trucs de geek style PSP et DS moyen en plein air  )


Idem... mes jeux sont rests  Perpignan  ::?:  
Peut-tre que quelqu'un a le Loup Garou (avec Kat c'est quand beaucoup plus marrant  :;): ).

EDIT : Gnial le Jungle Speed !!

----------


## lakitrid

> ou cool !!!! moi aussi j'ai une DS !


Dois je en conclure que je dois prevoir l'imprevisible et glisser discretement ma DS au fond du sac ?

----------


## LineLe

> Tu me dois  Heureusement Bibi a ce qu'il faut


faudra quand meme que tu nous le prsentes ce Bibi une fois

----------


## LineLe

> Dois je en conclure que je dois prevoir l'imprevisible et glisser discretement ma DS au fond du sac ?


On va ptet pas abuser  :;): 

il faudrait que j'essaie d'ailleurs de jouer sur le net avec

----------


## lakitrid

D'un autre cot ca m'arrange je l'ai pret  mon frre et il ne l pas recharg aux dernires nouvelles ...

----------


## Shugo78

Mais c'est quoi ces geekettes DS  ::aie::  ? 
C'est quoi ? Une version douce des geekette ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Une version douce des geekette ?


c'est quoi la version "hard" ?  ::aie::  





 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

J'viens de penser, y'a Parly 2 juste  ct, mais quand je dis juste  ct c'est vraiment  ct donc on peut aller faire les courses tous ensemble sans aucun problme puisqu'il y a plusieurs supermarch dedans  ::):

----------


## LineLe

Du coup je ramne ou pas ?

(j'emmenerais ma glaciere qu'on puisse mettre les trucs au frais)

y aura des buveurs d'alcool d'ailleurs ?

----------


## BiM

> Du coup je ramne ou pas ?
> 
> (j'emmenerais ma glaciere qu'on puisse mettre les trucs au frais)
> 
> y aura des buveurs d'alcool d'ailleurs ?


Ben w ramne ton dessert fait et ta pastque, ca sera dj ca.

De mon ct je vais prendre les verres en plastique (j'en ai un sacr stock), deux bouteilles d'eau, j'vais voir pour une couverture mais je ne garantis rien et la crme solaire.

Pensez aux jeux bien videmment  :;): 

PS : Il y a de l'ombre dans le parc donc si vous craignez vraiment le Soleil on se mettra bien  l'ombre.

EDIT : Pour l'alcool, on va viter on est la moiti  conduire et en plein Soleil, c'est pas terrible...

----------


## LineLe

> Ben w ramne ton dessert fait et ta pastque, ca sera dj ca.
> 
> De mon ct je vais prendre les verres en plastique (j'en ai un sacr stock), deux bouteilles d'eau, j'vais voir pour une couverture mais je ne garantis rien et la crme solaire.
> 
> Pensez aux jeux bien videmment 
> 
> PS : Il y a de l'ombre dans le parc donc si vous craignez vraiment le Soleil on se mettra bien  l'ombre.
> 
> EDIT : Pour l'alcool, on va viter on est la moiti  conduire et en plein Soleil, c'est pas terrible...


Pour l'alcool si je demandais c'tait certainement pas pour moi, vous avez tous vu les effets devastateurs... 
Et je n'ai rien contre l'ombre ^^

ben ma couverture au pire sinon vais voir pour la laver mais je crois que je pourrais pas trop la mettre au seche linge (c'est de la laine, ca pique)

----------


## lakitrid

Je bois pas d'alcool personnelement  :;): 

Sinon je suis pour faire les courses ensemble ca permettra de prendre des choses au gout de tout le monde. Et on pourra plus facilement gerer les quantite.

Je prendrais aussi de l'eau avec moi.
Question : je ramene assiette en carton et serviettes en papier ?

je vais essayer de penser a prendre ma crme solaire aussi  :;):

----------


## gege2061

> faudra quand meme que tu nous le prsentes ce Bibi une fois


Il est beau, riche et intelligent, c'est pour a que je ne le sort pas  ::aie:: 




> EDIT : Pour l'alcool, on va viter on est la moiti  conduire et en plein Soleil, c'est pas terrible...


J'arrive pas  jouer au tarot sans mon ricard  ::piou:: 
(pas de DS et pas d'alcool, a me convient trs bien  ::): )

----------


## lakitrid

> J'arrive pas  jouer au tarot sans mon ricard


Bien comme ca je ne serais pas le plus bas en score 
(je sais jouer mais j'ai jamais de chance avec les cartes)

----------


## LineLe

> Bien comme ca je ne serais pas le plus bas en score 
> (je sais jouer mais j'ai jamais de chance avec les cartes)


et moi je joue mal et j'ai une poisse pas possible  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Au fait une balade est-elle prvue ?
parce que moi sinon je viens sans piti en tong (au cas o il y a des araignes)

----------


## lakitrid

je suis pas contre mais si on a des jeux ..  ::): 

sinon :

----------


## BiM

J'pense pas que y'aura de balade avec tout ce qu'on va se trimballer... lol

----------


## Sphax

Hello,

3 questions  ::): 

Vous acceptez les retardataires ? Si oui ta proposition de ramasser des gens  la gare de rive droite tiens toujours Bim ? Et enfin faut ramener qque chose ou on fait les courses sur place finalement ?

----------


## BiM

> Hello,
> 
> 3 questions 
> 
> Vous acceptez les retardataires ? Si oui ta proposition de ramasser des gens  la gare de rive droite tiens toujours Bim ? Et enfin faut ramener qque chose ou on fait les courses sur place finalement ?


Question 1 : Oui
Question 2 : Oui, j'irais seule dans ce cas  :;): 
Question 3 : On va faire les courses sur place mais tu peux toujours ramener quelquechose  ::P:

----------


## Shugo78

re tout le monde  ::):  
Bibi peut pas venir  ::cry::  
L'as pas le droit, il doit faire les valises  ::cry::  

Ca sera peut tre (encore  ::aie:: ) pour la prochaine fois  ::cry::  
Bon, ben  ::dehors::

----------


## Sphax

> Question 1 : Oui
> Question 2 : Oui, j'irais seule dans ce cas 
> Question 3 : On va faire les courses sur place mais tu peux toujours ramener quelquechose


Ok, cela dit je ne sais rien faire de bon  manger donc lachement je me rabats sur les courses :p. Pour le rdv, on se retrouve  quelle heure ?

----------


## LineLe

Avis aux deux suicidaires qui viennent avec moi

Je vais *essayer* d'tre l pour midi
Donc parking de Nanterre Universit

Ensuite, Lakitrid j'espre que tu as un super sens de l'orientation et que tu feras bon copilote  ::aie::  (J'ai oubli d'imprimer le trajet jusque Versailles au boulot, et chez moi j'ai pas d'imprimante)
Et si tu vois quelqu'un dambuler au tlphone en passant  ct de toi sans te voir : c'est gege.

Je vais essayer de faire mon gteau, couper ma pastque, et surtout essayer de penser  tout ramener....  ::?:

----------


## BiM

C'est Nanterre U ou Nanterre Prfecture votre RDV ?

----------


## LineLe

Nanterre Universit
Parait qu'il y a un parkinje ou je peux les attendre

----------


## BiM

Page de prsentation pour tout le monde et de trajet pour LineLe.

http://bim.developpez.com/Divers/RID...-08-04-RID.php

Je vais vous (re)donner mon numro de tlphone en MP.

Est-ce que quelqu'un  un saladier en plastique ?
Quelqu'un peut-il amener des couverts ?

----------


## LineLe

::mouarf2:: 
 ::king::  BiM

J'ai un saladier en pyrex, qui sera plein d'ailleurs
Pour les couverts... j'ai pas encore retrouv les miens  ::oops::

----------


## Sphax

Je viens de lire la page de prsentation et ya eu malentendu, je ne serais pas en retard. Je voulais juste dire que je me suis manifest en retard pour participer  la sortie, j'espre que je suis plus clair  ::D: .

Je peux aller  Nanterre ou  la gare Versailles rive droite  l'heure que vous voulez, alors je fais koi (sachant que je veux bien tre l pour les courses aussi) ?  ::ouin::

----------


## BiM

> Je viens de lire la page de prsentation et ya eu malentendu, je ne serais pas en retard. Je voulais juste dire que je me suis manifest en retard pour participer  la sortie, j'espre que je suis plus clair .
> 
> Je peux aller  Nanterre ou  la gare Versailles rive droite  l'heure que vous voulez, alors je fais koi (sachant que je veux bien tre l pour les courses aussi) ?


Il y a un train qui arrive  12h, 12h15 et 12h30. Le mieux serait 12h15  RD, c'est possible ?

(J'enlve la mention retardataire sur la page)

Tu as un saladier en plastique et/ou des couverts  apporter toi ?

----------


## LineLe

> Je viens de lire la page de prsentation et ya eu malentendu, je ne serais pas en retard. Je voulais juste dire que je me suis manifest en retard pour participer  la sortie, j'espre que je suis plus clair .


Perso c'est ce que j'avais compris  ::koi:: 



> Je peux aller  Nanterre ou  la gare Versailles rive droite  l'heure que vous voulez, alors je fais koi (sachant que je veux bien tre l pour les courses aussi) ?


ben en fait on sera tous l pour les courses
perso a m'est gal que tu viennes avec moi ou BiM
tout dpend dj si tu as le got du risque  ::aie::

----------


## Sphax

> Il y a un train qui arrive  12h, 12h15 et 12h30. Le mieux serait 12h15  RD, c'est possible ?
> 
> (J'enlve la mention retardataire sur la page)
> 
> Tu as un saladier en plastique et/ou des couverts  apporter toi ?


Ok pour 12h15  RD, je te laisse mon numro en mp des fois que tu ais un soucis, tu fais pareil ?

Je peux apporter des couverts, le saladier c'est un peu encombrant des les transports, mais on pourra ptetre trouver ce qu'il faut sur place ? Enfin s'il faut j'en ai un.

PS : dsl Linele je prfre pas prendre de risque en voiture  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> PS : dsl Linele je prfre pas prendre de risque en voiture


Tit joueur  ::aie::  

bon faudrait ptet que je m'active aux fourneaux moi  ::?:

----------


## BiM

> Ok pour 12h15  RD, je te laisse mon numro en mp des fois que tu ais un soucis, tu fais pareil ?
> 
> Je peux apporter des couverts, le saladier c'est un peu encombrant des les transports, mais on pourra ptetre trouver ce qu'il faut sur place ? Enfin s'il faut j'en ai un.
> 
> PS : dsl Linele je prfre pas prendre de risque en voiture


J'vais en prendre un.

Je vide un peu ma bote  MP et je vous transmet mon numro  tous. Je le transferre  caro aussi, il est possible qu'elle vienne  :;):

----------


## LineLe

euh
j'ai un problme
je trouve pas mon batteur ni mon moule  gateau  ::?:

----------


## BiM

> euh
> j'ai un problme
> je trouve pas mon batteur ni mon moule  gateau


Ton dmnageur (gege pour ne pas citer de nom) te les aurais piquer ???

 ::salo::

----------


## gege2061

> Ton dmnageur (gege pour ne pas citer de nom) te les aurais piquer ???



Je n'ai rien dmnager chez LineSi a ne se branche pas sur le PC, a n'a aucun intrt

 ::langue::

----------


## BiM

> Je n'ai rien dmnager chez LineSi a ne se branche pas sur le PC, a n'a aucun intrt


A mince Descent (Deadpool maintenant).

----------


## Deadpool

> A mince Descent (Deadpool maintenant).


 :8O: 


Ces quoi ces allgations mensongres?  ::furieux::  




J'ai rien vol moi.  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

bon ben  tous les coups c'est dans les cartons du fond............  ::?:  
et la recette avec bien sr... enfin du moins j'espere...

Euh si on se contente de la pastque a vous irait ?  ::oops::  
Parce que l j'en pour jusqu'aprs minuit  ::oops::

----------


## BiM

> bon ben  tous les coups c'est dans les cartons du fond............  
> et la recette avec bien sr... enfin du moins j'espere...
> 
> Euh si on se contente de la pastque a vous irait ?  
> Parce que l j'en pour jusqu'aprs minuit


Oui aucun problme  :;): 

Et beh, il est au taquet celui l  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Oui aucun problme 
> 
> Et beh, il est au taquet celui l


a y est j'ai fini de dcouper la demi pastque
mais elle est moins bonne que la dernire  ::cry:: 

C'est si je m'tais lance encore dans le gteau que j'en aurais eu jusque minuit  :;):

----------


## BiM

> a y est j'ai fini de dcouper la demi pastque
> mais elle est moins bonne que la dernire 
> 
> C'est si je m'tais lance encore dans le gteau que j'en aurais eu jusque minuit


C'est trs bien ma chrie  ::zoubi:: 

Sphax > Lis bien la dernire ligne de la page d'organisation  :;):

----------


## Shugo78

Bon, va falloir que je me dbrouille pour venir au moins une fois, pour voir vos ttes  ::mouarf::  
Ou alors que tous les mecs se prsentent  l'lction de MissDVP  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est trs bien ma chrie


 ::aie::  

Heu rien...

----------


## Shugo78

Tu as oubli le smileys qui va avec  ::aie::  
""
PS : Pense  t'inscrire  l'lction de MissDVP  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sphax

> C'est trs bien ma chrie 
> 
> Sphax > Lis bien la dernire ligne de la page d'organisation


Tel et plaques d'immatriculation nots, couverts prts, DS charge  :;):  !

Bonne nuit et  demain !

----------


## Shugo78

Et Sphax, pense  t'inscrire  l'lction de MissDvp, toi aussi  ::mouarf::  
Bon ok  ::mrgreen:: , je  ::arrow::

----------


## BiM

Nan pas de DS rhooo, on va pas geeker pour une fois qu'on est dehors !!

----------


## Shugo78

Ben pourquoi pas  :8O:  ?
M'en fous suis pas l  ::mouarf::  
Je pars en guadeloupe et as vous  ::langue::  !

----------


## lakitrid

shugo ma tte est dj dispo sur le post de mister dvp mais bon y'a rien d'extraordinaire a voir  :;): 

Bon je viens de rentr si j'ai bien compris je me pointe pour 12h a nanterre universit en ayant le tracer de la route, dont je ne connais pas un seul morceau, en tte pour mener le groupe a bon port sans cartes ?

je serait dispo demain matin jusque 10h50 pour tout changement de dernire minutes

----------


## BiM

Ce serait bien que l'un dentre vous imprime au moins le texte pour Line  ::P:

----------


## lakitrid

j'ai regard, je l'crirais et vu ce que tu as fais je dois tre en mesure de guider line  :;):

----------


## Poussy-Puce

C'est super moche.. moi aussi j'aurais aim voir votre tte... ::cry::  

Bon ben j'vais aller m'inscrire  un forum Canadien anglo... c'est tout ce qui me reste  faire  :8O:  


Mais bon, mme si c'est du troll... je vous souhaite un excellent RID, et amusez-vous bien... aussi plein de soleil et une temprature confortable!!!

----------


## gege2061

> Ce serait bien que l'un dentre vous imprime au moins le texte pour Line


C'est prvu  ::roll::  J'ai pas l'air mais j'en prends soin de la p'tit LineLe  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Heu rien...


Jaloux ?  ::aie:: 

gege c'est gentil  ::oops:: 

moi je suis encore dans le brouillard l...
juste pour savoir est-ce qu'on a rsolu notre problme de couverture ?

----------


## BiM

> Jaloux ? 
> 
> gege c'est gentil 
> 
> moi je suis encore dans le brouillard l...
> juste pour savoir est-ce qu'on a rsolu notre problme de couverture ?


Oui jvais prendre la mienne  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Bon j'ai une pellicule de 6*6 a finir donc j'aurais un appareil photo  ::aie:: 

pas d'inquitude je peux pas prendre de photo par surprise avec celui l, vous verrez  :;):

----------


## BiM

Mon avis :

C'tait trs sympa mais bien plus calme que d'habitude. Ca me fait trs plaisir que Caro soit finalement venue. La RID a dur toute l'aprs-midi  :;): 

Par contre, j'sais pas vous mais ma voiture tait pleine de sve (dgoute) !

----------


## lakitrid

Trs sympa effectivement  :;): 

LineLe  eu la mme raction pour la sve si je me souvient bien.

Point important je suis toujours vivant  ::aie:: 

Je vais essayer d'utiliser mon "antiquit" demain pour pouvoir vous montrer les "truc" dans les dlais raisonnables pr annoncs  :;):  (2  3 semaines avec de la chance)

----------


## gege2061

J'suis mme pas mort  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Point important je suis toujours vivant





> J'suis mme pas mort


Heu... Prparez votre combinaison de Latex, ds qu'elle arrive, elle va vous dmonter  ::): 

J'ai hte de voir a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

c'est plutt des combinaisons ignifugs qu'il faut porter  ::sm::

----------


## LineLe

::furieux:: 
C'est comme a qu'on me remercie !!!
surtout que pour le retour j'tais sage au volant !!

Et je vous signale que maintenant je sais ou vous habitez tous les deux !!!!!



Mais sinon oui trs sympa, a fait du bien de rien faire en fait ^^

----------


## lakitrid

> Mais sinon oui trs sympa, a fait du bien de rien faire en fait ^^


Ce que je me suis dis en rentrant.
A noter un lger mal au fesses  :;):

----------


## LineLe

ah moi c'est juste les pieds
y a que moi pour me dfoncer les pieds avec des tongues

----------


## gege2061

> Heu... Prparez votre combinaison de Latex, ds qu'elle arrive, elle va vous dmonter 
> 
> J'ai hte de voir a


Alors toi t'as le droit de ne pas rapprocher deux messages qui n'ont aucun rapport  ::furieux:: 

J'ai eu bien plus peur en ta compagnie que celle de LineLe, qui conduit trs bien  ::ange::  Juste un peu rude sur certains freinages...

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai eu bien plus peur en ta compagnie que celle de LineLe, qui conduit trs bien  Juste un peu rude sur certains freinages...


C'tait pas prvu... j'avais la voiture plus charge que d'habitude, donc plus dur pour freiner...

----------


## Shugo78

J'spre pour vous que vous vous tes bien amus  ::):  
J'essaierais (encore  ::aie:: ) de venir  la prochaine  ::mouarf::  
Non srieu l je pouvais pas, j'avais pas le droit, je devais prparais les valises  ::roll::  
Je pars en guadeloupe  :8-):  
Z'inquitez pas, je vous enverrais des cartes, j'emmne mon portable  ::mrgreen::  

ps @ gege : j'aurais bien aim voir bibi  ::cry::

----------


## Sphax

> Mon avis :
> 
> C'tait trs sympa mais bien plus calme que d'habitude. Ca me fait trs plaisir que Caro soit finalement venue. La RID a dur toute l'aprs-midi 
> 
> Par contre, j'sais pas vous mais ma voiture tait pleine de sve (dgoute) !


Calme ? Quoi mon extraversion naturelle n'a pas fait effet ?  ::mouarf:: 

PS: j'ai vraiment eu du flair en prfrant le train...

----------


## LineLe

> PS: j'ai vraiment eu du flair en prfrant le train...


Pfffffff
Le risque c'est ce qui donne du piment  la vie
c'est dans ces moments l que tu apprcies la vie  sa juste valeur

----------


## Shugo78

LineLe reconvertie en psychologue, on y croierais presque  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Et pis vous avez pu le remarquer : suis pas une violente... par contre j'en connais d'autre............  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe reconvertie en psychologue, on y croierais presque


genre je suis trop neuneu pour sortir des conneries qui ont un fond de vrai  ::aie::

----------


## Shugo78

> genre je suis trop neuneu pour sortir des conneries qui ont un fond de vrai


Meuh non  ::calin::  , le prend pas comme a, c'est une blague  :;):  
ps : ta raison la nuit, je m'intresse vraiment  tout ET n'importe quoi  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Juste pour infos l'appareil  t fabriqu au dbut des annes 50 +-

----------


## LineLe

et ben
le mme ge que mes parents +/-

mais franchement, gcher une photo avec ma voiture ^^

suis curieuse de voir les diffrents rsultats
en tout cas, rien que la faon de prendre la photo m'aura bien faite rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Une photo voulue n'est jamais gch  :;): 

En levant le camp je me suis dis que je devais prendre en photo l'engin dans lequel j'ai risqu ma vie  ::aie:: 

Sinon je ne recule pas devant le ridicule pour prendre des photos avec cet appareil  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Une photo voulue n'est jamais gch 
> 
> En levant le camp je me suis dis que je devais prendre en photo l'engin dans lequel j'ai risqu ma vie 
> 
> Sinon je ne recule pas devant le ridicule pour prendre des photos avec cet appareil


ah ben a heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas  ::lol:: 

pour la voiture, je viens de conduire mon ancienne voiture.... a me motive encore plus pour en changer....!

----------


## lakitrid

> ah ben a heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas 
> 
> pour la voiture, je viens de conduire mon ancienne voiture.... a me motive encore plus pour en changer....!


Moi pour le moment j'en reste au vlo, d'ailleurs j'y vais dire de faire un peu de sport ce Week end  :;):

----------


## LineLe

grrrr  ::mur::  
je viens d'aspirer mes chaussures, mais j'ai du mal a enlever l'herbe seche qu'il ya dessus  ::pleure::

----------


## Deadpool

Alors c'tait bien cette RID?

----------


## lakitrid

Oui c'tait fort sympathique !
beau temps, beau coup de soleil !

----------


## LineLe

> Oui c'tait fort sympathique !
> beau temps, beau coup de soleil !


parle pour toi, moi je m'en suis bien tire finalement  ::mrgreen::  

Trs reposante comme RID, il faudrait en faire plus souvent des comme a  ::mouarf::  

Deadpool : tu as rat les prises de photo de lakitrid "serviettes style"

----------


## lakitrid

> Deadpool : tu as rat les prises de photo de lakitrid "serviettes style"



Bim s'y est coll aussi  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Deadpool : tu as rat les prises de photo de lakitrid "serviettes style"


 ::koi::  

Heu...

----------


## LineLe

> Bim s'y est coll aussi


BiM c'tait encore plus fort, a faisait gros contrast avec la robe  ::mouarf::  
j'en ris encore en regardant les photos ^^

----------


## lakitrid

> BiM c'tait encore plus fort, a faisait gros contrast avec la robe  
> j'en ris encore en regardant les photos ^^


oui  ::): 

A noter que sous la serviette il faisait chaud !!  ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

Ma petite contribution un peu en retard (mais quelle ide de placer ce post dans ce forum  ::koi:: )...
C'tait effectivement trs agrable. ::D: 
Je ne regrette pas de m'tre motive au dernier dernier moment.
Ma voiture va trs bien : je n'ai rien remarqu, pitetre que j'ai une peinture anti-sve...
Par contre, je crois que j'ai russi  me choper une insolation : mal au casque tout le dimanche sans avoir bu une goutte d'alcool, le monde est vraiment trop injuste. ::cry:: 
J'aurais d tenter la serviette sur la tte...
En tout cas vu le temps ce matin on a bien fait d'en profiter.

Encore bravo  BiM pour l'organisation  ::applo::

----------


## LineLe

> Ma voiture va trs bien : je n'ai rien remarqu, pitetre que j'ai une peinture anti-sve...


Moi je m'en suis pris aussi... mais en fait sur ma voiture... ben euh on s'en fout, elle est plus  a prs  ::aie:: 



> Par contre, je crois que j'ai russi  me choper une insolation : mal au casque tout le dimanche sans avoir bu une goutte d'alcool, le monde est vraiment trop injuste.
> J'aurais d tenter la serviette sur la tte...


Tu comprends mieux pourquoi on voulait absolument fuir le soleil ? A moins que ce ne soit quand tu as jou les aventuriers des toilettes perdues....




> En tout cas vu le temps ce matin on a bien fait d'en profiter.
> Encore bravo  BiM pour l'organisation


C'est clair que niveau temps... c'tait nickel !
Un temps  bosser aujourd'hui... Ou pas  ::aie:: 

Merci BiM  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> C'est clair que niveau temps... c'tait nickel !
> Un temps  bosser aujourd'hui... Ou pas 
> 
> Merci BiM


Tout pareil, merci Bim   ::ccool::

----------


## Sphax

Tout pareil, merci pour l'organisation Bim. Trs bonne ide ce parc du chteau, bien mieux qu'un quelconque endroit plein de monde dans paris.

----------


## Katyucha

Qu'est ce que j'tais dcontracte... les pieds dans l'eau quand je vous ai appell  :8-):   :8-):

----------


## LineLe

> Qu'est ce que j'tais dcontracte... les pieds dans l'eau quand je vous ai appell


nous au moins on a rien cass  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## Vow

Pfff la prochaine fois, faudra prvenir le lendemain pour la veille  ::evilred::

----------


## BiM

> Pfff la prochaine fois, faudra prvenir le lendemain pour la veille


J'ai prvenu personne par MP parce que ma bote est pleine.J'avais encore moins envie de faire une liste potentiellement intrsss.T'tais pas en vacances thoriquement toi ?

Nan mais ho !

----------


## Vow

Bah oui, j'tais en vacances chez moi  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Et bien voil j'ai rcupr les photo cette aprm :p

Une ch'tite vir exprs  paris !  :;): 

Rsultat des courses je pensais avoir sur expos les photos et bien pour certaines c'est plutt le contraire :p
A noter que les 2 photos de groupes sont bien russis (bonne exposition)
Bim est un peu  contre jour  ::x: 
Gege fait son beau gosse sur ca photo !
Et la photo de la voiture de Linele est pas mal :p

Voil ds que je vous croise je vous montre !

----------


## LineLe

Y a moyen de les scanner ?

----------


## lakitrid

hum faudrait que je passe chez mes parents pour a  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Gege fait son beau gosse sur ca photo !


 chaque fois qu'on me dit a, c'est bizarre a semble pas crdible  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Bgggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssse!  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> chaque fois qu'on me dit a, c'est bizarre a semble pas crdible


T'as bien vu le succs que tu as auprs de RIDeuses  ::aie:: 

Pauvre Fleur-Anne  ::lol::

----------


## lakitrid

> Y a moyen de les scanner ?



C'est fait, j'envoie a qui de droit

----------


## LineLe

C'est vrai que gege, manque que les lunettes de soleil mais l a fait un peu Bgggggggggooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosssse!

----------


## lakitrid

je l'avais bien dis !!

----------


## Vow

J'aurais bien aim voir a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> C'est fait, j'envoie a qui de droit


Je ne suis pas de droit donc ?

----------


## Caro-Line

> Je ne suis pas de droit donc ?


Tu n'aurais pas un problme de BAL pleine par hasard ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Tu n'aurais pas un problme de BAL pleine par hasard ?


Non elle l'est plus depuis hier  ::aie:: 

Mais de toute faon, y'a mme pas eu de tentative d'envoi ni d'email.

Je trouve ca nul d'oublier l'organisatrice :'(

----------


## lakitrid

nop dsl j'attendais que tu reviennes de vacances pour t'envoyer le lien a ta convenance soit en mp soit en mail.

j'ai juste pas voulu le prciser dans mon poste sur le forum.

donc mp ?

----------


## Caro-Line

Comme lakitrid n'est pas connect, je t'ai transfr son MP.

----------


## lakitrid

> Comme lakitrid n'est pas connect, je t'ai transfr son MP.


voil me suis fait prendre de vitesse.
vive les vacances  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> nop dsl j'attendais que tu reviennes de vacances pour t'envoyer le lien a ta convenance soit en mp soit en mail.
> 
> j'ai juste pas voulu le prciser dans mon poste sur le forum.
> 
> donc mp ?


Ca n'empechera pas ca...
 ::sm::

----------


## lakitrid

> Ca n'empechera pas ca...


Je m'y attendais :p

----------


## BiM

Mouarf, c'est que t'aime ca.

Vous remarquerez que l'unique photo que j'ai faite est bien plus nette que les autres  ::mrgreen::  (Je suis fire de moi et alors ?)

----------


## lakitrid

> Mouarf, c'est que t'aime ca.
> 
> Vous remarquerez que l'unique photo que j'ai faite est bien plus nette que les autres  (Je suis fire de moi et alors ?)


pfeuh l la chance du dbutant  ::aie:: 
D'un autre cot il me semble que tu n'as pas trop touch aux rglages que je t'avais fais...

pour la prochaine pellicule je penserais  utiliser mon autre appareil photo pour faire les calcul d'ouverture / temps d'exposition ce sera plus fiable  ::sm::

----------


## Sphax

Hum, hello,

On m'a dit qu'il fallait venir ici pour se faire fouetter. 

Merci

----------


## Auteur

> Hum, hello,
> 
> On m'a dit qu'il fallait venir ici pour se faire fouetter. 
> 
> Merci


il suffit de demander  ::sm::   ::mrgreen:: 

a va mieux ??

----------


## Caro-Line

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'il aurait prfr que ce soit BiM...

----------


## BiM

> il suffit de demander  
> 
> a va mieux ??





> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'il aurait prfr que ce soit BiM...


Ben Auteur peut prendre ma place, je l'autorise ! (mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi Auteur !  :;): )

----------


## Deadpool

> Ben Auteur peut prendre ma place, je l'autorise ! (mais c'est bien parce que c'est toi Auteur ! )


A cause de son pelage affriolant?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sphax

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je pense qu'il aurait prfr que ce soit BiM...


Non non, peu importe le fouetteur pourvu qu'on ait la douleur...

Merci Auteur.

----------


## LineLe

> A cause de son pelage affriolant?


moi j'aime po tout ce qui est velu  ::?:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> moi j'aime po tout ce qui est velu


et t'as un chat ...(non je ne vais rien rajouter...meme si .. non je ne rajouterais rien ..) ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> moi j'aime po tout ce qui est velu


Et bien vu que je suis gentil, je veux bien te dbarasser de ton mini-bourriquet.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Et bien vu que je suis gentil, je veux bien te dbarasser de ton mini-bourriquet.


AH NON ! Je le garde !
T'as qu' aller chez Mickey t'en chercher un, j'ai t de bonne foi, j'ai regard mais j'ai pas trouv  ::(: 




> et t'as un chat ...(non je ne vais rien rajouter...meme si .. non je ne rajouterais rien ..)


vas au fond de ta pense......  ::roll::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

sa pourrait choquer les mes sensibles de se forum (s'il en reste).  ::aie:: 

(messieurs tonte obligatoire pour les prtendants)

 ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> sa pourrait choquer les mes sensibles de se forum (s'il en reste). 
> 
> (messieurs tonte obligatoire pour les prtendants)


personnellement je faisais rfrence aux araignes... 
mais c'est bien, tu t'enfonces tout seul maintenant, une pelle ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> personnellement je faisais rfrence aux araignes... 
> mais c'est bien, tu t'enfonces tout seul maintenant, une pelle ?


que nenni ! j'assume et au grand jour !  :8-): 




(bon c'est pas l'heure de rentr les gens ? ::aie:: )

----------


## LineLe

> que nenni ! j'assume et au grand jour ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (bon c'est pas l'heure de rentr les gens ?)


nop pas encore... encore une heure.....
suis ko j'en puis plus...

j'avais oubli que les hommes taient fiers de leur obsession  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> nop pas encore... encore une heure.....
> suis ko j'en puis plus...
> 
> j'avais oubli que les hommes taient fiers de leur obsession


moi jsuis surtout trs fier de ma connerie  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> moi jsuis surtout trs fier de ma connerie


ah ben ca c'est tout autre chose !
dans ce cas je te soutiens

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> ah ben ca c'est tout autre chose !
> dans ce cas je te soutiens


merci , car c'est un combat de tout les instants que je mne !

----------


## Auteur

> A cause de son pelage affriolant?


d'abord Guerit, maintenant toi  ::roll:: 
Et puis heureusement que l'avatar n'est pas toujours  l'image du propritaire, sinon il y parfois aurait de quoi s'inquiter  ::aie:: 





> Non non, peu importe le fouetteur pourvu qu'on ait la douleur...
> 
> Merci Auteur.


 ton service  ::mouarf:: 
tiens  ::sm::  pour la route  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> d'abord Guerit, maintenant toi


Et oui, je l'avoue, ton pelage ne me laisse pas indiffrent.  ::love:: 




> Et puis heureusement que l'avatar n'est pas toujours  l'image du propritaire, sinon il y parfois aurait de quoi s'inquiter


C'est sur, parce que pour Line par exemple ce serait pas a.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lung

> C'est sur, parce que pour Line par exemple ce serait pas a.


A ce point l !?

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Et oui, je l'avoue, ton pelage ne me laisse pas indiffrent.


si au moins ce commentaire pouvait venir de Line, BiM ou Fleur.... ::triste::

----------


## Lung

> si au moins ce commentaire pouvait venir de Line, BiM ou Fleur....


 ::lol::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> si au moins ce commentaire pouvait venir de Line, BiM ou Fleur....


a croire que y a qu'elle comme demoiselle ici  ::?:

----------


## alexrtz

> a croire que y a qu'elle comme demoiselle ici


Y a des demoiselles ici ????  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> A ce point l !?


Ben Line en vrai ne ressemble pas  une poule pierce je t'assure.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> d'abord Guerit, maintenant toi 
> Et puis heureusement que l'avatar n'est pas toujours  l'image du propritaire, sinon il y parfois aurait de quoi s'inquiter


Moi j'aime po les poilus





> C'est sur, parce que pour Line par exemple ce serait pas a.


Bah quoi t'as bien vu, j'ai des pattes de poulet et je caquette comme une poule  ::aie:: 
Si je devais mettre un avatar me correspondant vraiment, je ne sais pas trop ce que je pourrais mettre d'ailleurs  ::?:

----------


## LineLe

> Ben Line en vrai ne ressemble pas  une poule pierce je t'assure.


qui te dit que je suis pas pierce

----------


## Lung

> Moi j'aime po les poilus




 ::mrgreen::

----------

